# Zdravlje > Sve o pelenama i korištenju istih >  Kamaris

## Zorana

Je li itko probao nesto od novih Kamaris pelena? Upravo gledam website, vidim puno noviteta, u pokusaju sam nagovaranja seke da prijedje na platnene pa me zanima....U biti sam totalno iznenadjena jer vidim da su totalno poboljsali, tj. povecali ponudu, a cijene se cine ok.

----------


## trinity

ja ih imam nekoliko (bambus, konoplja, pocket, prefolds...), ali jos ih nisam pocela koristiti.
i mene su iznenadili s ponudom, kupila sam ih na sajmu u splitu kad su bile jos jeftinije (sajamska cijena)

----------


## cvjetkica

Imam jednu njihovu pelenu. Neku s drukerima, pocketicu. Paaaa, u redu je. Imam i boljih, ali nije loša. Super brzo je suha.

----------


## Mama Medo

ona pocketica sa konopljom unutra je super!!! mislim da se zove mia. izvana je pul, iznutra konopljin flis. i još je na nekom sniženju.
jedina zamjerka je da se te njihove OS pelene ne daju lijepo smanjiti za skroz male bebače (imaju samo 2 veličine). moj medo ima 2,5 godine i nosi tu pocketicu smanjenu skroz. za bebicu su mi još puno prevelike. tako da možda nisu najsretniji izbor za mamu koja počinje s platnenima sa tek rođenom bebicom.

----------


## anna01

jel tko zadovoljan sa njihovim pelenama :/

----------


## puntica

ja imam 1 i zadovoljna sam   :Smile:  

(pogotovo sada kad je dijete veće, jer se ne može dobro smanjiti za ful malo dijete)

dobro se suši, još uvijek izgleda ko nova, mekana je, nema debele rubove. i jako je lijepa   :Grin:

----------


## anna01

> ja imam 1 i zadovoljna sam   
> 
> (pogotovo sada kad je dijete veće, jer se ne može dobro smanjiti za ful malo dijete)
> 
> dobro se suši, još uvijek izgleda ko nova, mekana je, nema debele rubove. i jako je lijepa


jesi uzimala cijelo veliko pakiranje ili mozda neki model posebno, sto mozes preporuciti? 
ja sam narucila za probu 2 komada, ali ima 7  i jos ih nema, dok su rodine stigle za dan...  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## anna01

evo stigle su nam.... nisu imali poceticu koju smo trazili pa su mi poslali drugu, ali zato su nam kao odstetu poslali jos jedan ulozak od konoplje...  :Kiss:  
sada nam se suse, kakve ce biti u upotrebi vidjeti ce mo, ali rodine su nam pahuljastije unutra, dok mi poketica izgleda tanka , ali se super brzo osusi.. :D

----------


## Mama Medo

ako u pocketicu staviš presavijenu tetru to će ti biti fino debelo i dobro upijati, a super brzo se suši   :Wink:

----------


## anna01

> ako u pocketicu staviš presavijenu tetru to će ti biti fino debelo i dobro upijati, a super brzo se suši


a onda jel mi bolje da uzmem pocetice i jos ulozaka, ili ove klasicne puse? malo se dvoumim, ne znam koliko mi je to prakticno?zanima me iz iskustva sta je bolje?

----------


## Mama Medo

ovisi dal imaš sušilicu, i koliko ćeš pelena kupiti, koliko će ti se dati gnjaviti sa slaganjem (i vađenjem prljavih) uložaka za pocketice... i ovisi što će se tebi više svidjeti... i jedno i drugo ima svoje prednosti i mane.

oko pripreme pocketica imaš malčice više posla, ali su brzo suhe... oko klasičnih nemaš ništa - samo čekaš da se osuše i spremne su za na guzu.

----------


## anna01

> ovisi dal imaš sušilicu, i koliko ćeš pelena kupiti, koliko će ti se dati gnjaviti sa slaganjem (i vađenjem prljavih) uložaka za pocketice... i ovisi što će se tebi više svidjeti... i jedno i drugo ima svoje prednosti i mane.
> 
> oko pripreme pocketica imaš malčice više posla, ali su brzo suhe... oko klasičnih nemaš ništa - samo čekaš da se osuše i spremne su za na guzu.


nemam susilicu, tako da mi to ulogi ne igra, u dalmaciji sam tako da na suncu susim... znam da nece biti problema  na ljeto sa susenje, ali zimi hoce... tako da mi se sve vrti oko susenja....  :Evil or Very Mad:  

*tako da mi se poketica cini najprivlacnijom ali ne znam koliko je kvalitetna i upija li bolje nego klasicna..*
za sada imam 4 pelene, rodinu pusu, kamarisovu bambus, pocet i klasicnu, i jucer smo ih prali i koristili cijeli dan... bambus je bez veze, ne mogu je skroz smanjiti jer nema  cicka vanjskoga i cila se naguzva, a rodina pusa i kamarisova mi se dugo suse jer imaju slojeva ( i ne mogu ih rastaviti na proste faktore), dok poketicu rasirim, povadim uloske i eto ga...

----------


## Iva

btw. Kamaris otvorio ducan u Shopping centru Precko  :Smile: 

Bila neki dan sa sogoricom (trudnica  :Smile:  ) i objasnjavam joj te o platnenim, pa o slingu a prodavacica veli...jel mogu ja na kavu pa me vi malo zamijenite?   :Grin:

----------


## emira

Meni su njihove pelene preogromne (one OS) imam fitted i pocket i to je jedina OS pelena koja je mom velikom mišu prevelika. I da... pocketica mi se u sušilici sva stisnula i zgužvala ( sušila kratko na blagom programu tek toliko da omekšaju).  :?

----------

